# Audio Rescoring Challenge - Tenet (15/05/21)



## Markrs

New challenge as of 15/05/21






FILM SCENE: TENET [2:58min ] FORMAT: MP4 1080p and 480p MP4
SUBMISSION DATE: June 5th 2021
FILE LOCATION:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1OIF5J52UUOlCoysol9TAjx-gJPoOy3FB

-----------




There is a facebook group that organises rescoring challenges. The new challenge is to score the final battle between Harry and Voldemort from The Deathly Hallows Part 2. Not sure I am ready to tackle scoring Harry Potter but I am sure some of you are up to the challenge. I would love seeing any entries.






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





Files needed to rescore it:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1AHU2JNsgsDFTwIPKdIkwpOuBkNu7LKgG


----------



## Woodie1972

Great!


----------



## zach.mx

This looks rad. I don't think I'm skilled enough to pull something like this off yet, but it looks like their youtube channel has a bunch of the old challenges. What a great resource for getting some practice. I'm definitely going to be taking a swing at a handful of these.


----------



## milford59

Thank you very much for posting that link..... I don’t have Facebook, so I wonder whether you have the links to any of the other films that the Audio Rescore Challenge have posted ? Thanks in advance if you are able to assist.


----------



## Markrs

milford59 said:


> Thank you very much for posting that link..... I don’t have Facebook, so I wonder whether you have the links to any of the other films that the Audio Rescore Challenge have posted ? Thanks in advance if you are able to assist.








https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/13gGLdnhtdMutITWpzWV7mI4h0qO9FmXZ





https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1-ILxILISB6-WQpvDRv3l9PYJJby76D3a





https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1F5R3nr7aMAVCX3qfJem13EkvrJ3Pq9Ip






https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/17klYKd70atj1pzkhXv89rvsYD-MWE1Xh





https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1006y-kVlRUY-Hh6ECmqidVNqq6k6uLEb

There is also lots of videos you can score to at https://thecuetube.com/


----------



## Markrs

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1Ymfzb2BbNiVg7MpLEFkT71faF5hJVAFs






https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1_oWjRU1eHlSzo5vcWc1y2oaEjrAaVTnF






https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1f7ZKzdGzm-NtlF96N0HeomuEW_PTYOSo






https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1EaHyvxUAZPU-7ov4aM2cxQ-wsFThWXlX






https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/140DgMtCyQUY71ZJkUc7HDGy8wsCHJMHI


----------



## Markrs

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1CrUEhF2IOr3oOOnSM7oTdY3FrL0nkVay
I hope that gives people some stuff to have a go at. Please save these if you plan to have a go at them, in case the links no longer work.


----------



## milford59

Thats great !! Thank you very much for such a quick comprehensive reply - much appreciated .


----------



## Markrs

milford59 said:


> Thats great !! Thank you very much for such a quick comprehensive reply - much appreciated .


Glad I could help


----------



## Peter Satera

Hello everyone! I was wondering where the influx of members came from! 

The sound effects are completely redone in some of these, usually the more complex ones, like Christine, the dude breathing as he runs is actually me XD. These vids' are educational and should not be used in any commercial or promotional use, so it's not really a competition as you don't win anything. I don't have all the old challenges up on the ARC drive anymore, however, they can be downloaded from the youtube channel.

It's worth mentioning even though there is still access to that Avengers clip (for now), I'd strongly suggest *not *doing it, Marvel/Disney have been pulling clips from these films and challenge the fair-use policy (which is the right to use portions of copyrighted materials without permission for the purpose of education). Most videos will have copyright claim (not a copyright strike) upon uploading them to YouTube but every country has their own copyright laws therefore when you score then upload, you do so at your own risk.

The video links above won't be up much longer (storage on google drive is about to reduce), so you'll have to rip 'em from youtube channel which Markrs linked to.


----------



## Markrs

Peter Satera said:


> Hello everyone! I was wondering where the influx of members came from!
> 
> The sound effects are completely redone in some of these, usually the more complex ones, like Christine, the dude breathing as he runs is actually me XD. These vids' are educational and should not be used in any commercial or promotional use, so it's not really a competition as you don't win anything. I don't have all the old challenges up on the ARC drive anymore, however, they can be downloaded from the youtube channel.
> 
> It's worth mentioning even though there is still access to that Avengers clip (for now), I'd strongly suggest *not *doing it, Marvel/Disney have been pulling clips from these films and challenge the fair-use policy (which is the right to use portions of copyrighted materials without permission for the purpose of education). Most videos will have copyright claim (not a copyright strike) upon uploading them to YouTube but every country has their own copyright laws therefore when you score then upload, you do so at your own risk.
> 
> The video links above won't be up much longer (storage on google drive is about to reduce), so you'll have to rip 'em from youtube channel which Markrs linked to.


Hi Peter, thank you for doing all this work and running the Audio Rescore Challenge. There are some excellent clips to work from. I have already grabbed them all so I can work on them over time.


----------



## Peter Satera

Markrs said:


> Hi Peter, thank you for doing all this work and running the Audio Rescore Challenge. There are some excellent clips to work from. I have already grabbed them all so I can work on them over time.


You're very welcome! It started off just doing it for myself to help comprehend audio in sync with image more, then a few people wanted to also be involved. I didn't think it get so big! The growth after Spitfire's Westworld was quite large. The sound effects work are usually rough around the edges as I don't have the time to really go all out, but it gives us something to push ourselves and can be quite enjoyable too!


----------



## ZosterX

I think I will be on it !



CAREFULL SPOILERS !!







Just wondering, I always wanted to score Tony Stark death scene, as the original score didn't really get me in. Does the contest propose this scene ? Or is there any way to get the scene ?


----------



## ZosterX

Almost finished to rescore the Venom teaser, do we have to right to share it there so we can have some feedbacks ?


----------



## Markrs

ZosterX said:


> Almost finished to rescore the Venom teaser, do we have to right to share it there so we can have some feedbacks ?


You can share it here on this thread, or in the compositions area of VI-C. 

There is the Facebook group which run these challenges where users post their entries. Remember the ones I have posted are older challenges that I have reposted here. The new one is Harry Potter Part 2. @Peter Satera would be able to give more guidance on whether people should still post older challenges on the Facebook group.


----------



## Peter Satera

ZosterX said:


> I think I will be on it !
> 
> CAREFULL SPOILERS !!
> 
> Just wondering, I always wanted to score Tony Stark death scene, as the original score didn't really get me in. Does the contest propose this scene ? Or is there any way to get the scene ?


Harry Potter: Deathly Hallows Part 2 is now 10 years old 

As I said regarding the Marvel stuff, Disney is pulling it all. It's just a no-go. And yes, post older scenes in the Facebook group for feedback. It seems to be quite quiet these days, unfortunately.


----------



## ZosterX

Well, since Venom is my favorite Marvel vilain, I rescored the teaser of the movie 



I'll start now with Harry Potter scene !


----------



## Markrs

ZosterX said:


> Well, since Venom is my favorite Marvel vilain, I rescored the teaser of the movie
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start now with Harry Potter scene !



This fantastic, amazing work! Glad to see you shared it also on the Rescore Challenge Facebook group.


----------



## Markrs

FILM SCENE: TENET [2:58min ] FORMAT: MP4 1080p and 480p MP4
SUBMISSION DATE: June 5th 2021
FILE LOCATION:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1OIF5J52UUOlCoysol9TAjx-gJPoOy3FB

CAR CHASE FROM TENET (Warning SOME SPOILERS). In this scene The Protagonist (John David Washington) has stolen the Plutonium. Sator plans to steal it back from him, however with inversion, nothing is simple.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Just discovered this thread today thanks to @Markrs post! Obviously, a huge thank you to @Peter Satera for ARC, and happy to join the Facebook group!


----------



## Consona

Wow, great thread! Can't wait to finally hear some music in Tenet.


----------



## Peter Satera

Leslie Fuller said:


> Just discovered this thread today thanks to @Markrs post! Obviously, a huge thank you to @Peter Satera for ARC, and happy to join the Facebook group!


You're very welcome. I do them when I can. I was working on another one, but the sound effects work is a huge load. This was fairly straightforward.


----------



## Gian Luca Zucchelli

Hello everyone,
congratulations to the organizers of ARC for this challenge. This was my entry, I hope you like it...


----------



## doctoremmet

How is @KEM not all over this thread. Perhaps... he’s making music for his entry?


----------



## Markrs

Gian Luca Zucchelli said:


> Hello everyone,
> congratulations to the organizers of ARC for this challenge. This was my entry, I hope you like it...



Fantastic job, really worked with the cue!


----------



## KEM

doctoremmet said:


> How is @KEM not all over this thread. Perhaps... he’s making music for his entry?


Didn’t even know this was a thing!! But you already know I’m gonna get started on this immediately!!


----------



## KEM

Wait a second... how did you manage to get a clip from TENET without music?!

And second, can you get me more clips from TENET without music?


----------



## Peter Satera

KEM said:


> Wait a second... how did you manage to get a clip from TENET without music?!
> 
> And second, can you get me more clips from TENET without music?


Answer 1. I used the 5.1 to pull the centre dialoge channel, then knocked out some of the residual music, added back in sound effects which were close to the original.

Answer 2. Probably not. I change it up to keep it fresh.


----------



## KEM

Peter Satera said:


> Answer 1. I used the 5.1 to pull the centre dialoge channel, then knocked out some of the residual music, added back in sound effects which were close to the original.
> 
> Answer 2. Probably not. I change it up to keep it fresh.


Well if you’re ever up to it, I’d like to rescore this entire movie lol


----------



## Gian Luca Zucchelli

Markrs said:


> Fantastic job, really worked with the cue!


Thanks Mark, I'm glad you enjoyed it… it was thrilling to compose on these spectacular scenes!


----------



## Peter Satera

KEM said:


> Well if you’re ever up to it, I’d like to rescore this entire movie lol


I always thought it would be such a tough task to rescore a film if you are a huge fan of the score.


----------



## KEM

Peter Satera said:


> I always thought it would be such a tough task to rescore a film if you are a huge fan of the score.


It would be, but I think that’s exactly why it would make me such a better composer and make the experience so enjoyable. I don’t think it’s a secret to anyone on here that the TENET score is my favorite film score of all time, and to be able to have the same material to work with while having to create something for it that’s even half as good as the original would be a real test for myself, and I’m definitely up for it!!


----------



## doctoremmet

KEM said:


> It would be, but I think that’s exactly why it would make me such a better composer and make the experience so enjoyable. I don’t think it’s a secret to anyone on here that the TENET score is my favorite film score of all time, and to be able to have the same material to work with while having to create something for it that’s even half as good as the original would be a real test for myself, and I’m definitely up for it!!


I am glad I pointed you to this, albeit half-jokingly ❤️


----------



## KEM

doctoremmet said:


> I am glad I pointed you to this, albeit half-jokingly ❤️


I have no idea how I wasn’t already aware but I really appreciate you bringing this to my attention!! Once I’m finished with it I’ll post it here as well as the dedicated TENET thread I made


----------



## KEM

Can one of you synth wizards recreate the main synth patch in this on ZebraHZ for me? I’m looking at you @doctoremmet


----------



## Markrs

KEM said:


> Can one of you synth wizards recreate the main synth patch in this on ZebraHZ for me? I’m looking at you @doctoremmet



There is a video on recreating it in Serum (it didn't quite sound the same). If you don't have Serum you should be able to use Vital instead.




Using hardware synth


----------



## KEM

Markrs said:


> There is a video on recreating it in Serum (it didn't quite sound the same). If you don't have Serum you Seoul's be able to use Vital instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using hardware synth



I do have Serum!! And I have watched both videos many times actually, really good knowledge in both, I tried making it in ZebraHZ but I ran out of MSEG points to use so I couldn’t program the full rhythm, Serum might have to be the one I use although I think Zebra personally sounds closer to the real patch in terms of the character of the synth.

Synthesis is definitely one of my weaknesses, which is why I wanted to see if one of the really good synth users on here could make it in Zebra for me, would be nice to deconstruct a patch like that and see what’s going in to help me learn more.


----------



## KEM

Also what’s Vital all about? I’ve seen some of you guys giving it high praise, is it worth checking out?


----------



## el-bo

KEM said:


> Also what’s Vital all about? I’ve seen some of you guys giving it high praise, is it worth checking out?


It's getting a lot of praise...and it has a free version


----------



## doctoremmet

KEM said:


> Also what’s Vital all about? I’ve seen some of you guys giving it high praise, is it worth checking out?


It is a pretty decent wavetable synth. If you already have Serum, I don’t think it’ll bring many new things to the table for you. Other maybe than workflow-related things.


----------



## KEM

Well everyone… here it is!!! Spent a lot of long nights working on it and I’m very happy with how it turned out, can’t wait for you all to check it out and I look forward to hearing your thoughts!!


----------



## Markrs

Great work @KEM, very convincing, you can tell you put a lot of work into this


----------



## José Herring

ZosterX said:


> Well, since Venom is my favorite Marvel vilain, I rescored the teaser of the movie
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start now with Harry Potter scene !



Oh man really like it but when you get to the Venom money shot the music really needs to be at 1000.


----------



## Rossy

When I click on any of the google links I get a 404 error, any advice?


----------



## Peter Satera

Due to disinterest, the Audio Rescore Challenge was closed down.


----------



## speierers

Unfortunatelly those resources seems to be unavailable now. Does anyone could share those with me (e.g. dropbox or google drive link)?

Thanks!


----------



## Markrs

speierers said:


> Unfortunatelly those resources seems to be unavailable now. Does anyone could share those with me (e.g. dropbox or google drive link)?
> 
> Thanks!


I have uploaded them on my OneDrive if you want to access them. 

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AmrVqljfAgilgeocbGoJ0rV59FB4FA?e=KgPIcN


----------



## Rossy

Markrs said:


> I have uploaded them on my OneDrive if you want to access them.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AmrVqljfAgilgeocbGoJ0rV59FB4FA?e=KgPIcN


Marks, I really appreciate you doing this. I am desperately trying to hone my (minimal) skills and you just gave me an early Christmas present. The drinks are on me.


----------



## Peter Satera

As a word of advice. These are not cleared clips and are no longer available for a reason, and by putting them up you do so at your own risk.  

Some companies have pulled videos in the past, or blocked them in certain countries.


----------



## Ratul Mondal

Markrs said:


> New challenge as of 15/05/21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FILM SCENE: TENET [2:58min ] FORMAT: MP4 1080p and 480p MP4
> SUBMISSION DATE: June 5th 2021
> FILE LOCATION:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1OIF5J52UUOlCoysol9TAjx-gJPoOy3FB
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a facebook group that organises rescoring challenges. The new challenge is to score the final battle between Harry and Voldemort from The Deathly Hallows Part 2. Not sure I am ready to tackle scoring Harry Potter but I am sure some of you are up to the challenge. I would love seeing any entries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Files needed to rescore it:
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1AHU2JNsgsDFTwIPKdIkwpOuBkNu7LKgG



Hey Mark,
I could not find this challenge but I came across this a few days back. Is there anyway you can give me a link to the original rescoring video without soundtrack because I cannot find it anywhere and i would be really obliged if you could give me a link. The Google drive link is not working and this tenet video is not in the onedrive that you shared. Could you PLEASE PLEASE share the tenet video without the soundtrack one more time.
Thank you,
Ratul Mondal


----------



## Markrs

Ratul Mondal said:


> Hey Mark,
> I could not find this challenge but I came across this a few days back. Is there anyway you can give me a link to the original rescoring video without soundtrack because I cannot find it anywhere and i would be really obliged if you could give me a link. The Google drive link is not working and this tenet video is not in the onedrive that you shared. Could you PLEASE PLEASE share the tenet video without the soundtrack one more time.
> Thank you,
> Ratul Mondal


Hi Ratul,

I seem to be missing the Tenent rescore video. I thought I had them all but it looks like that one is missing.


----------



## Ratul Mondal

Markrs said:


> Hi Ratul,
> 
> I seem to be missing the Tenent rescore video. I thought I had them all but it looks like that one is missing.


Yes it's missing, could you please upload it. It would really mean a lot.
Thanks


----------



## Markrs

Ratul Mondal said:


> Yes it's missing, could you please upload it. It would really mean a lot.
> Thanks


I just check my hard drives and I no longer have the Tenet Rescore. I think I forgot to download that one. Someone else might have it and can share a link to it.


----------



## Ratul Mondal

Gian Luca Zucchelli said:


> Hello everyone,
> congratulations to the organizers of ARC for this challenge. This was my entry, I hope you like it...



Hey could you please give me the link to the original rescoring video without the music ? Nobody has it and it would be great if you could
Thanks


----------



## KEM

Ratul Mondal said:


> Hey could you please give me the link to the original rescoring video without the music ? Nobody has it and it would be great if you could
> Thanks



I still have it I think, send me your email


----------



## Ratul Mondal

Gian Luca Zucchelli said:


> Hello everyone,
> congratulations to the organizers of ARC for this challenge. This was my entry, I hope you like it...






KEM said:


> I still have it I think, send me your email


Hey thank you so so much. My email is ratu[email protected] 
I can't thank you enough for this.
Cheers.


----------



## KEM

Ratul Mondal said:


> Hey thank you so so much. My email is [email protected]
> I can't thank you enough for this.
> Cheers.



Just shared it with you, let me know if you got it (when I did it I also took the time to make a 4k HDR version of the scene with no original music to use whenever you do your final export before uploading, so you’re welcome lol)


----------



## Peter Satera

KEM said:


> Just shared it with you, let me know if you got it (when I did it I also took the time to make a 4k HDR version of the scene with no original music to use whenever you do your final export before uploading, so you’re welcome lol)


Its interesting to see that there is interest in these from time to time.


----------



## KEM

Peter Satera said:


> Its interesting to see that there is interest in these from time to time.



My interest in TENET in never ending!! Honestly I would’ve had you do the entire movie with no music if you were up to it lol


----------



## Peter Satera

KEM said:


> My interest in TENET in never ending!! Honestly I would’ve had you do the entire movie with no music if you were up to it lol


The way I did this scene in Tenet was sloppy enough . The most ambitious of them all was Christine, which took me about 2 days of work, as it was all new sound effects from the ground up. Some of them were recorded too. Tenet had some effects incorporated, but I tried to keep some of the original as much as I could.

These big blockbuster scenes are really enjoyable to do and we can learn a lot, but I do think the more 'profitable' clips are the ones okayed' by the likes of the Cue Tube, which is why I handed over the ARC community to Bryan.


----------



## KEM

Peter Satera said:


> The way I did this scene in Tenet was sloppy enough . The most ambitious of them all was Christine, which took me about 2 days of work, as it was all new sound effects from the ground up. Some of them were recorded too. Tenet had some effects incorporated, but I tried to keep some of the original as much as I could.
> 
> These big blockbuster scenes are really enjoyable to do and we can learn a lot, but I do think the more 'profitable' clips are the ones okayed' by the likes of the Cue Tube, which is why I handed over the ARC community to Bryan.



Well for what it’s worth I thought you did a great job on the TENET scene, I didn’t notice anything sounding out of place!! And with my incredibly loud music overtop I doubt anyone else would either lol


----------



## KEM

Has there been any scenes from Dunkirk without music? For some reason I’m really in the mood to score a scene from Dunkirk

@Peter Satera


----------



## Peter Satera

KEM said:


> Has there been any scenes from Dunkirk without music? For some reason I’m really in the mood to score a scene from Dunkirk
> 
> @Peter Satera


I used to strip the music, so it would be a matter of reworking it. You might find someone has done something online, with a scene or the trailer. Although, on first glance I couldn't find anything.


----------



## KEM

Peter Satera said:


> I used to strip the music, so it would be a matter of reworking it. You might find someone has done something online, with a scene or the trailer. Although, on first glance I couldn't find anything.



Yeah a quick Google search I did earlier didn’t provide any results, I’ll keep looking though. If I have the equipment capable of doing it I would totally do it myself, I’d go crazy stripping out tons of scene just to rescore them myself lol


----------



## KEM

@Peter Satera The Batman is said to release on physical media on June 13th, I’ve already got some scenes in mind that would be a lot of fun to do, you down to rip the audio out and we can do another one of these??


----------



## Peter Satera

KEM said:


> @Peter Satera The Batman is said to release on physical media on June 13th, I’ve already got some scenes in mind that would be a lot of fun to do, you down to rip the audio out and we can do another one of these??


I think you might be on your own on that one, especially if it's just out. I'm trying to stay away from doing any of these in the future tbh.


----------



## KEM

Peter Satera said:


> I think you might be on your own on that one, especially if it's just out. I'm trying to stay away from doing any of these in the future tbh.



If I can figure out how I’d be willing to, is it complicated?


----------



## Peter Satera

KEM said:


> If I can figure out how I’d be willing to, is it complicated?


Depends on the source tbh. Sometimes the 5.1 can be great as it has the centre channel, to isolate dialogue. Typically, I'd redo sound effects, or try and salvage the original.


----------



## KEM

Peter Satera said:


> Depends on the source tbh. Sometimes the 5.1 can be great as it has the centre channel, to isolate dialogue. Typically, I'd redo sound effects, or try and salvage the original.



I do have RX9 so I can always use that if needed, what’s the program you used to rip the audio and isolate the channels? Never done anything like this before but I’d like to learn as it’d basically allow me to do it to any film and I’ll have unlimited scenes to score


----------



## Peter Satera

KEM said:


> I do have RX9 so I can always use that if needed, what’s the program you used to rip the audio and isolate the channels? Never done anything like this before but I’d like to learn as it’d basically allow me to do it to any film and I’ll have unlimited scenes to score


Audition to pull it apart after I cut the clip, and Audacity to isolate it, as it has a filter) I have RX elements, bit I just picked up Clarity VX, that would be worth trying on it. I've tried it on bad boys for life, it found it hard to achieve a clear dialogue. But, hit / miss likely on the source.


----------



## ugam

KEM said:


> Just shared it with you, let me know if you got it (when I did it I also took the time to make a 4k HDR version of the scene with no original music to use whenever you do your final export before uploading, so you’re welcome lol)


Could you email it to me too please if you still have it? I'd love to rescore it. email: [email protected]


----------



## KEM

ugam said:


> Could you email it to me too please if you still have it? I'd love to rescore it. email: [email protected]



I think it might still be on my Drive, if it is I will share it with you!!


----------

